# [SOLVED] ports issue



## therealmonkie

I had no problems...everything was working fine...all of a sudden...i had a problem...i need 4 ports open...123, 443...500 and 4500...they were open...now they are not....i disconnected my router...shut off fire wall just to be sure...and still closed...my isp swears they are not blocking them...i ran a test in the cmd prompt...netstat -a...and i noticed a pattern ...none of my upd ports are working....soooo thats got to mean something right?...before i smash my head into the wall...can someone help me here...i'm so frustrated...there is no reason for it to just stop working....the only thing i can think of is that 2 sundays ago...my computer was basically taken over by my isp....a message from them appeared on my computer...saying to call them...i could not go to any other page....so i called them...and they said i had a registration issue with my modem....and fixed it...without asking me a single question like the serial number...i feel like their method of contacting me was invasive an possibly did something....ok...so when i run the netstat -a...this is what it looks like
upd 0.0.0.0:123 *:*
and my other ones that i know are blocked look like this
tcp 0.0.0.0:80 pitts-pc:0 listening

HELP!!


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: ports issue*

You confirmed the phone number you called was for your ISP?
Sounds like a scam to me. Never heard of a isp tech getting to your computer without you giving them remote access/assistance.

Post the results of a netstat -a for review. On first blush what you see looks normal.

Make sure you are virus and malware free.

How did you determine the ports are not open?


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

yes...I called them...and they confirmed that it was just standard....because i changed my service...but to me it was invasive...why not call me...or just fix it...if they didn't need anything confirmed by me...it was literally like they took over my internet...i had service...all my bars...the little earth ...but the only thing i could go to was a page from them saying to call because there was an issue with my account...and it did note for some reason not to book mark this page....
I ran a test on multiple sights just to make sure...like can u see me .org...and it says they are closed...i'm so frustrated...everything was working fine before....its for my microcell...
C:\Users\PITTS>netstat -a
Active Connections
Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 0.0.0.0:80 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:135 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:443 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:445 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:554 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:990 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:2869 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:5357 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:10000 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:10243 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49152 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49153 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49154 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49157 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:49162 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 0.0.0.0:54382 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:5354 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:5679 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:7438 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:9421 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:9422 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:9423 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:27015 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 127.0.0.1:27015 PITTS-PC:49324 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:49324 PITTS-PC:27015 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:62514 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 192.168.1.105:139 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP 192.168.1.105:55715 65.55.223.31:40008 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:55716 193.120.199.13:12350 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:55722 by2msg3020217:https ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56162 a72-247-146-162:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56163 a72-247-146-162:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56164 a72-247-146-163:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56165 a72-247-146-163:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56166 a72-247-146-163:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56167 a72-247-146-163:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56168 a72-247-146-163:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56169 a72-247-146-163:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56170 a72-247-146-10:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56171 a72-247-146-10:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56172 a72-247-146-162:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56173 a72-247-146-162:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56175 a72-247-146-162:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56176 a72-247-146-176:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56177 a72-247-146-162:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56178 a72-247-146-162:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56181 65.55.121.241:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56182 65.55.121.231:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56188 a72-247-146-162:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56193 vc-in-f104:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.1.105:56216 a72-247-146-145:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56218 a72-247-146-145:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56223 qe-in-f103:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56224 qe-in-f103:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.1.105:56225 qe-in-f99:http ESTABLISHED
TCP [::]:135 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:445 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:554 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:990 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:2869 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:5357 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:10243 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49152 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49153 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49154 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49157 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::]:49162 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
TCP [::1]:5679 PITTS-PC:0 LISTENING
UDP 0.0.0.0:68 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:123 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:443 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:500 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:4500 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:5004 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:5005 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:5355 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:54382 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:54925 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:57150 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:57152 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:1900 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:50379 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:50605 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:51152 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:55274 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:55369 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:55370 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:57085 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:57180 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:57203 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:57399 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:57660 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:61427 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:61998 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:62514 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:63966 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:64872 *:*
UDP 192.168.1.105:137 *:*
UDP 192.168.1.105:138 *:*
UDP 192.168.1.105:1900 *:*
UDP 192.168.1.105:5353 *:*
UDP 192.168.1.105:57179 *:*
UDP [::]:123 *:*
UDP [::]:500 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:5004 *:*
UDP [::]:5005 *:*
UDP [::]:5355 *:*
UDP [::]:57151 *:*
UDP [::]:57153 *:*
UDP [::1]:1900 *:*
UDP [::1]:5353 *:*
UDP [::1]:57177 *:*
UDP [fe80::35d9:cf84:c6b9:10a9%10]:1900 *:*
UDP [fe80::35d9:cf84:c6b9:10a9%10]:57175 *:*
UDP [fe80::3c27:19c2:3f57:fe96%8]:1900 *:*
UDP [fe80::3c27:19c2:3f57:fe96%8]:57178 *:*
UDP [fe80::cc6e:3096:4904:c3ec%9]:1900 *:*
UDP [fe80::cc6e:3096:4904:c3ec%9]:57176 *:*


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: ports issue*

looks normal.

lets see a ipconfig /all and a tracert yahoo.com


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\PITTS>ipconfigall
'ipconfigall' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
C:\Users\PITTS>ipconfig
Windows IP Configuration

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::35d9:cf84:c6b9:10a9%10
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:48e:9b8:3f57:fe96
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::48e:9b8:3f57:fe96%8
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
C:\Users\PITT


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\PITTS>tracert yahoo.com
Tracing route to yahoo.com [209.191.122.70]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 8 ms 7 ms 7 ms 433be0c5.cst.lightpath.net [67.59.224.197]
4 13 ms 14 ms 11 ms rtr1-ge1-3.mhe.hcvlny.cv.net [167.206.38.1]
5 11 ms 11 ms 11 ms 64.15.5.162
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 23 ms 20 ms 19 ms ae-6.pat2.dcp.yahoo.com [216.115.102.178]
10 66 ms 42 ms 44 ms ae-7.pat2.che.yahoo.com [216.115.100.137]
11 69 ms 72 ms 74 ms ae-1-d121.msr1.mud.yahoo.com [216.115.104.83]
12 73 ms 67 ms 70 ms ae-2-d121.msr1.mud.yahoo.com [216.115.104.91]
13 77 ms 66 ms 69 ms te-8-1.bas-c1.mud.yahoo.com [68.142.193.5]
14 65 ms 69 ms 68 ms ir1.fp.vip.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.122.70]
Trace complete.
C:\Users\PITTS>


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\PITTS>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PITTS-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-8C-29-D9-EF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::35d9:cf84:c6b9:10a9%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 08, 2012 10:00:45 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 11, 2012 10:00:43 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.254.1
167.206.254.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-FB-36-11
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:48e:9b8:3f57:fe96(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::48e:9b8:3f57:fe96%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DF458FCC-D2EF-4885-9866-C254E0072
CB9}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DF458FCC-D2EF-4885-9866-C254E0072
CB9}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{458DA06A-0DF8-4676-9B9A-84C48AEDE
562}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{458DA06A-0DF8-4676-9B9A-84C48AEDE
562}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DF458FCC-D2EF-4885-9866-C254E0072
CB9}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DF458FCC-D2EF-4885-9866-C254E0072
CB9}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{458DA06A-0DF8-4676-9B9A-84C48AEDE
562}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\PITTS>


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: ports issue*

OK you clearly have internet.

Also please post a screen shot of the port forwarding config in the router.

You never answered the question of what did you use to determine the ports were not open.

"DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes"

does not appear you setup port forwarding. First step in port forwarding is assigning your pc a static ip which results in dhcp enabled = no.

Unless you did ip reservations in the router?


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

yeah i checked the ports on canyouseeme.org...and on open port check
the thing with the router is....i didn't have to configure anything with the router before...it worked when i set up my microcell without any problems...so I don't understand why I would have to all of a sudden configure it now....but i did try to...but when i bypassed the router and only had my modem hooked up to the modem...it was saying the ports were closed...so i thought it didn't have anything to do with the router...
this is what i did with the router








Firmware Version: v8.00.5 







*Applications 
& Gaming*

Wireless-G Broadband Router *WRT54G*







SetupWirelessSecurityAccess RestrictionsApplications
& Gaming 
Administration 
Status 
Port Range Forward*|*
Port Triggering*|*
DMZ*|*
QoS







*Port Range Forward* *Port Range **Application**Start**End**Protocol**IP Address**Enable* to TCPUDPBoth 192.168.1.  to TCPUDPBoth 192.168.1.  to TCPUDPBoth 192.168.1.  to TCPUDPBoth 192.168.1.  to TCPUDPBoth 192.168.1.  to TCPUDPBoth 192.168.1.  to TCPUDPBoth 192.168.1.  to TCPUDPBoth 192.168.1.  to TCPUDPBoth 192.168.1.  to TCPUDPBoth 192.168.1.  
*Port Range Forwarding: *Certain applications may require to open specific ports in order for it to function correctly. Examples of these applications include servers and certain online games. When a request for a certain port comes in from the Internet, the router will route the data to the computer you specify. Due to security concerns, you may want to limit port forwarding to only those ports you are using, and uncheck the *Enable* checkbox after you are finished.
*More...*


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*

Sometimes the ISP changes things in the modem/router when they push firmware updates or do related maintenance. Comcast did some maintenance once and cleared out all my port forwarding.

Though you said you did not have to set up port forwarding before, the ISP may have changed something like the firewall defaults.

Did you say you had a microcell? Like an AT&T cellular microcell? AFAIK, you don't need any incoming ports open or port forwarding. It does everything with outgoing ports. You just have to make sure that your router firewall doesn't block outgoing ports.

To test outgoing port blocks, you don't want canyouseeme.org. You want a site that has listeners on the ports you listed, and then use a port sniffer on your computer directed to that other site that's supposed to have those ports open.

But all this stuff about ports is a big red herring. As long as you have working internet connection to your PC, what you need to do is get on the phone with AT&T (or whoever) and debug your microcell connection.

- The Inspector


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: ports issue*

Ports have to be forwarded to be open. By removing the router you removed port forwarding which is why when connected to just the modem you had no open ports.

solution is simple. follow a port forwarding guide which starts with you setting a static ip on your pc . Then forward the ports to that ip address in the router. Then using a port checker confirm they are open.


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*



Wand3r3r said:


> Ports have to be forwarded to be open.


Wand3r3r, this is not entirely true. Only incoming ports have to be forwarded to be open in a NAT router, and only if they're receiving initial service requests. Outgoing (and incoming) ports may be blocked by the firewall and have nothing to do with "port forwarding" setups.

And, I emphasize, if it's an AT&T microcell, you do NOT need any port forwarding. It initiates everything with outgoing ports which have nothing to do with port forwarding setups. You just have to make sure the outgoing (and incoming) ports are not blocked by a firewall, as they sometimes are by default these days because of security obsessions. For outgoing-established socket sessions, the NAT router will route the incoming packets back to the originator (in this case, the microcell) so no port-forwarding is required.

He says it's a microcell and he defines the exact ports that the AT&T microcell uses. I've set up AT&T microcells before and I had to remove blocking on those ports but didn't have to set up any port forwarding. This is the consistent experience among microcell users and is confirmed by the AT&T microcell manual.

By the way, you have to make sure the little "GPS" satellite icon in the middle of the front panel is lit up. If you don't have a solid GPS lock, the microcell may connect to the network (light up its Internet indicator) but refuse to operate at all.

And as I said before, call up AT&T support and have them help you.



AT&T Microcell Ports: Anyone know what Network Ports the MicroCell uses - AT&T Community Support

AT&T Microcell Manual: http://www.wireless.att.com/support_static_files/KB/svc/documents/1263477627291.UserManual_011310.pdf


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: ports issue*

unless configured, the routers firewall doesn't block outbound ports. since the OP doesn't mention configuring blocking ports we have to assume this is not part of the equation. 

The OPs reference to the microcell was only in passing saying it wasn't an issue setting up. Its the router we are concerned about now.

Hopefully the OP will now follow one of the many port forwarding guides to get those ports forwarded.


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*



Wand3r3r said:


> unless configured, the routers firewall doesn't block outbound ports. since the OP doesn't mention configuring blocking ports we have to assume this is not part of the equation.


How do you know? You don't even know what kind of router he has, unless I missed something in his rambling text. Router defaults are arbitrary by manufacturer and model. Assumptions get in the way of solving problems.



Wand3r3r said:


> The OPs reference to the microcell was only in passing saying it wasn't an issue setting up. Its the router we are concerned about now.


I don't like to be negative but I really think you're wrong here. Go back and read his post and don't assume that he runs something on those ports on his PC. I think this is your point of confusion.

The ports are for the microcell. Ask him. I asked a couple of times and haven't got any response, so I'm going by the only logical conclusion.

His main problem was that he needed those ports open on the router -- it was in his first sentence. As I said earlier, those ports correspond precisely to an AT&T microcell, and then he mentions that "it worked when I first set up my microcell." The microcell is the whole point of this, though he wasn't very articulate about it. Why would he want those ports "open" if not for the microcell?

Do you know what a microcell is? Do you know how it works on the nework? I do. I've set them up before and debugged them.

The issue of monitoring ports and canyouseeme.org is a big distraction because there is nothing to answer on those ports even if they were forwarded. The microcell doesn't listen on those ports. It only opens outgoing sockets on those ports (which then operate 2-way).



Wand3r3r said:


> Hopefully the OP will now follow one of the many port forwarding guides to get those ports forwarded.


Forwarding the ports will not cause any problem, however, it won't help because no asynchronous requests come over those ports to the microcell. And as I said above, he'll never get responses form canyouseeme.org because the microcell doesn't listen on those ports.

If he forwards these ports to his PC it will basically do nothing because the PC doesn't listen on those ports. And if he tries to forward them to his microcell, it'll just create a whole mountain of problems screwing up the configuration of the microcell because it's totally not necessary and he still won't get any response because the microcell doesn't listen on those ports, it opens them outgoing.




therealmonkie said:


> I had no problems...everything was working fine...all of a sudden...i had a problem...


therealmonkie: What was your original problem? Don't answer with a conclusion like "the ports weren't open", just tell me what first indicated to you that there was a problem.

You should also post your router make and model # and we can check firewall settings. With a vanilla router setup and a vanilla microcell setup things should work as long as the router doesn't block any ports.


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*

Wand3r3r, in all fairness you're probably right that the router firewall doesn't block outgoing ports by default, and incoming ports are blocked (only) by virtue of the NAT translation. And this is why you want him to port-forward, to get around the NAT isolation.

But assuming his real issue is getting the microcell working (and I wish he'd answer us on this), I think he just needs to make sure the router is working for contacting web sites, and that the microcell has a GPS lock, and everything will work.

I really think is only problem all along has been the GPS lock. But we really need him to be specific about what his root problem is.


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

ok...first off...i'm just a girl...and i have little idea of what i'
m doing when it comes to this...i am frustrated because i have talked to at&t 6 or 7 times...and they blame it on my isp...so i call them...and they blame it on at&t

I just want it to work...so i can get cell phone service
ok...so i got the micro cell...and i hooked it up as instructed...and it worked no problem...

approx. 2-3 weeks later...i had that issue where optimum took over my internet saying there was a modem issue...after that...my microcell didn't work anymore...not saying that did it...just stating the facts...

my micro cell is on...the power light is on...the gps light is on...and the bars at the bottom are flashing...the internet and the ethernet lights are not on...

I tried to do the alternate hook up...where u plug the ethernet cable into the modem going to the microcell and not the router...and then i would not get internet on my computer when i did that...

when i called att they told me that i needed to make sure ports 123 443 500 and 4500 were open...so i called my isp and they said they were open...and they weren't blocking them.

att were the ones that told me to go to canyouseeme.org...so i was just following their direction....they also tried re registering my micro cell 3 times...and resetting it...that didn't work obviously

please tell me what my next step should be ...from there...i'm asking you because the ppl that are supposed to help me obviously can't....i might not know what i'm doing...but i can follow instruction...i just need to know what to do....
Thanks


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

ok..i went to firebind.com...and ran a test on the ports there...and the results say they are all good...i ran it for tcp and and udp...since i don't know what i need to know...
*Results*


*Ports: *123,443,500,4500
Completed:100%Left:
*Testing Port: *done
*Passed: *123,443,500,4500
*Failed: *none
*Result: *SUCCESS
*Start Time: *Wed Jul 11 19:56:42 EDT 2012
*End Time: *Wed Jul 11 19:56:44 EDT 2012
*Total Time: *1 second
*Test Error:* 
*Detailed Results*


*Passed:* 123,443,500,4500
*Results*


*Ports: *123,443,500,4500
Completed:100%Left:
*Testing Port: *done
*Passed: *123,443,500,4500
*Failed: *none
*Result: *SUCCESS
*Start Time: *Wed Jul 11 19:59:32 EDT 2012
*End Time: *Wed Jul 11 19:59:34 EDT 2012
*Total Time: *1 second
*Test Error:* 
*Detailed Results*


*Passed:* 123,443,500,4500


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*

There's another test you can do that I ran across at one point -- there's an ATT host that you can try pinging and change your DNS entries if you can't resolve it. I'll let you know if I can find it.

Not that you have verified your ports are open, have you tried getting back to that point where all the lights are green, but your 3G light is still flashing?


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

my ultimate goal is to have my microcell work again....
i'm only saying anything about ports because thats what att told me...
they obviously know as much as me....


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*

sorry, I didn't see your earlier post. Look at my edit above about getting back to the point where your microcell goes green...


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*

Also, have you called ATT tech support (number is in your manual in troubleshooting section) and told them that the ISP updated your modem? You may have a different IP now and ATT may have memorized your old IP or other identifying information and is rejecting your registration now that things have changed.

If you can get back to that point where everything is green except for the flashing 3G indicator, call ATT and tell them that it worked before, your modem changed, you've verified ports are open, and you need to know if your registration is OK or see what else they suggest.


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

when i restart the microcell..the power light is steady green and the gps is steady green...
the ethernet light might flash green but either keeps flashing or flashes and then goes off....the computer light never turns green and the 3g light flashes green all the time.


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

I tried talking to att...they are trying to tell me its a conspiracy..that my isp is blocking me using them because they are in partnership with another company....or something...i have literally called them like 6 times...and i get no where....i have done all the trouble shooting i could do with the manual...its soo frustrating


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*

How do you currently have it wired with respect to modem and/or router? When you say what's plugged into the microcell, be sure to include which port it's plugged into.


Unless the Ethernet light is solid green, it can't work. It's telling you that it's still having trouble connecting to the Internet.


Ethernet light off means bad connection to the router, possibly a bad cable or wrong port on the microcell.

Ethernet light flashing for > 3 minutes means it can't connect to the internet, either because of cables or configuration.

Question: Did you disable DHCP in your router? Check the router and make sure DHCP is turned on. Also change your PC back to DHCP (address determined automatically) if you had changed it earlier.

So let me know about the DHCP and tell me how you have it plugged in. We may be getting close to making it work.


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

ok...i chedked the router and the dhcp is enabled....which 
i do not know how to check it on my computer...but as far as i know i did not change it earlier...

as far at the connection...i originally had it where the ethernet cable going from the micro cell was connected to a port in the router...as the booklet instructed...and it worked...

I just called att again...and they told me thats wrong...i told him the book says to do it that way...and that it was working that way...he said they need to change it in the booklet then.

he had me plug the modem directly to the microcell..modem ethernet port into the ethernet connection port on the microcell...and the computer port in the microcell to the computer port in the router(which is the other 2nd connection option in the book)

when i did this...the power light was green...the ethernet connection was out...the gps was green..the computer light was green and the 3 g light was flashing green...but i also had no internet connection to my computer...only local area connection....


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*

Wait, you mentioned modem and router at different times. Are they separate? 

Is this the way you had it at first?

modem-->router
router-->microcell
router-->computer

In this case, your computer (and hopefully your microcell) gets DHCP from the router.

The other method gives you potentially better voice quality, because the microcell can throttle computer traffic:

modem-->microcell-->router-->computer

(they didn't have you put the router in there to simplify things at first).

The problem with most modems is that they're set up as bridges. This means that though they do DHCP often from upstream sources, they usually memorize the MAC address of the first thing that's plugged into them and don't allow you to plug a different thing into the modem.

Go back to the first method, and make sure the wire from the router gets plugged into the "Ethernet" plug on the microcell (not the "Computer" port). Then plug your computer into the router, too, and see if you get web sites on the computer. Then tell me what the macrocell does.

modem-->router
router-->microcell
router-->computer

(Sorry if this is a repeat, I just want to be sure of all the connections.)


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: ports issue*

might want to review the troubleshooting steps in the manual

http://www.att.com/media/en_US/swf/3Gmicrocell/assets/ATT3GMicroCell_UserManual.pdf

Interesting in that there is no mention of port forwarding in the entire manual.

Are you connecting the microcell to the router or to your computer?


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

yes...my modem and router are seperate...and that is the way I had it hooked up first...and the way I have it hooked up now...or else i won't get internet service on my computer...if i do the other configuration that he told me to do....
modem-->router
router-->microcell
router-->computer
with that configuration...i get internet service on my computer...but not to the microcell....i only get a green light to the power...the gps...and flashing green to the 3g...the rest of the lights are not on....

and I have tried all the trouble shooting steps in the manual before I ever even contacted anyone... I had no idea it was going to be this big of a deal....considering it hooked up so easily when I first got it...


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: ports issue*

"with that configuration...i get internet service on my computer...but not to the microcell...."

That is the correct config.

suggestions:
try a different patch cable
try activating the microcell again
call AT&T and have them replace the present microcell. [sounds like a partial failure to me]


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*

Please give the states of all the status lights when you report on a situation. I have to guess too much with "...but not to the microcell".

Verify:

Router plugged into Microcell at its "Ethernet" socket.
Power Solid Green
Computer Off
GPS Solid Green
3G Blinking

Then:

Is Ethernet totally off? Try a different cable.

Is Ethernet blinking? Try repeating registration.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: ports issue*

"....i only get a green light to the power...the gps...and flashing green to the 3g...the rest of the lights are not on...."

seems pretty clear the network port is not working.


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

ok..i spoke with att again...they believe also that it is a bad port on the micocell....so they are sending me a new one finally...i so hope it works...or i'm gonna end up smashing something.....
It will be here in a few days....and when i get it...i will let you know what happens....
I appreciate all the help that you tried to give me...despite my rambling and inability to expess the help I needed :uhoh:
I really just have no patience for this stuff...
but I really do appreciate all your help!
Annette


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*

Sounds good.

If you have trouble again with the Ethernet light being completely dark, try a new Ethernet cable between the router and the microcell.

Good luck and post back to this thread when you try your new microcell even if (especially if) it works.


----------



## therealmonkie

*Re: ports issue*

Hi...
I am happy once again...sooo that means the new microcell is working.
the second i hooked it up the ethernet light came on and I knew that it was going to work.
I can't believe everything I had to try just to find out it was the microcell itself....
whatever...it works...i'm not gonna smash anything....i'm happy!!
Thank you again sooo much for all your help!!


----------



## InspectorGadget

*Re: ports issue*

Glad it's working. Have fun!


----------

